# A comparative study of influential factors correlating with early and late hypothyroi



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

A comparative study of influential factors correlating with early and late hypothyroidism after 131I therapy for Graves' disease.

http://www.cmj.org/Periodical/AbstractList.asp?titleid=LW2004814729371406027


----------

